# le/lui faire + infinitif - pronom direct/indirect (accusatif/datif)



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour mes amis :
j'ai une question sur la construction "faire faire "

On sait bien que quand le deuxième "faire" a un COD, on doit utiliser "faire faire qch. à (par) qn.",par ex. :
_"On *lui *fait attendre Jean."_

Or si le deuxième "faire" n'a pas de COD, on utilise "faire faire qn.", par ex.:
_"On *le* fait peiner."_

Pourtant, ce qui m'intrigue, c'est lorsque le deuxième "faire" est un verbe transitif directe, mais dans notre phrase il n'est pas suivi de COD, comment on fait ??         Par ex. :
_"On *le / lui **?* fait signer."
"On *le / lui **?* fait attendre."
"On *le / lui **?* fait chanter."_
etc .

j'ai une autre question sur la construction "faire faire "

si le deuxième "faire" est un verbe transitif indirect, on doit utiliser quelle construction ?   "faire faire qn." ou bien "faire faire à (par) qn. ? "
ex. :
On _*le / lui*_ *?*  fait répondre *à *cette question.

Merci d'avance !


*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## quinoa

Ma foi, oui. Même si pas toujours très "heureux", surtout avec "attendre".
Par contre avec "moi", on aura :
On me le fait signer.
On me le fait attendre. (pas très "heureux" non plus)
On me le fait chanter.

On le fait *y* répondre. L'accumulation des pronoms n'est pas, ici non plus, très heureuse.


----------



## CapnPrep

La question d'Anna-chonger ne concerne pas les combinaisons de pronoms.

Si l'infinitif n'a pas de COD (ni devant ni derrière), que ce soit un verbe intransitif ou un verbe transitif en emploi absolu, « son agent se met normalement à l'accusatif ». Mais « parfois, après _faire, laisser_ et _voir_, l'infinitif sans objet direct a son agent au datif » (c'est un style archaïsant ou littéraire). [citations du _Bon usage_ §903]

Dans tes exemples, Anna-chonger, on dira donc :


> _"On *le* fait signer."
> "On *le* fait attendre."
> "On *le *fait chanter."_


Mais ces phrases sont en principe ambiguës, car le pronom peut correspondre aussi bien au sujet qu'au COD de l'infinitif.


----------



## timofei

quinoa said:


> On le fait *Y* répondre.


Je dirais plutôt _on l'*y* fait répondre_.


----------



## CapnPrep

La question ne porte pas sur l'accumulation de pronoms, mais sur la forme que doit prendre l'agent de l'infinitif :

On _*le*_  fait répondre *à *cette question. (accusatif)​On _*lui*_  fait répondre *à *cette question. (datif)​​Les remarques de Grevisse que j'ai citées plus haut s'appliquent également à cet exemple : le pronom accusatif est normal, mais on peut aussi trouver le datif. Et certains verbes de ce type (transitif indirect) semblent même favoriser le datif, enfin ça dépend des locuteurs, comme toujours.


----------



## Aoyama

CP a tout a fait raison. On peut résumer (si besoin est) en montrant :

_"On *le/la* fait signer." _On *lui*/le/la fait signer un contrat.
_"On *le/la* fait attendre."_ On *lui*/le/la fait attendre sa vaccination. 
_"On *le/la *fait chanter." _On *lui*/le/la fait chanter une chanson.

Mais je m'aperçois que cette construction n'est pas valable si le verbe est au passé (composé ou autre)_* :*_
*On l'a/avait fait attendre, on l'a/avait fait chanter* .
Lui n'est pas possible ...


----------



## merquiades

J'ai un petit doute

"Je l'ai fait boire" ou "je lui ai fait boire"
"Je l'ai fait boire du lait" ou "je lui ai fait boire du lait"

Que diriez-vous? Complément direct ou indirect?
Je veux dire "lui" mais j'ai peut-être tort.

Merci d'avance,
Salutations à tous


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

On dit "faire boire quelque chose *à *quelqu'un", donc : "je lui ai fait boire du lait"


----------



## merquiades

Et pourrait-on dire également "faire boire à quelqu'un?"  Hier soir je lui ai fait boire et après il est devenu ivre?  C'est à dire sans préciser quoi?

Merci, Proyoyo


----------



## proyoyo

Je pense que ce n'est pas impossible de procéder à une telle ellipse. C'est comme pour la formule "Il boit beaucoup" qui sous-entend bien cet aspect alcool, vin... A mon avis, c'est possible


----------



## Maître Capello

_Je *l'*ai fait boire. 
Je *lui* ai fait boire. _(désuet)

_Je *l'*ai fait boire du lait._  (J'ai fait qu'il boive du lait)
_Je *lui* ai fait boire du lait._ (J'ai fait boire du lait à cette personne)


----------



## proyoyo

Ah, au temps pour moi, Maître.


----------



## CapnPrep

Grevisse (§903, a) : « Parfois, après _faire_, _laisser_ et _voir_, l’infinitif sans objet direct a son agent au datif. [Hist. – Jusqu’au XVIIIe s., ce datif était fréquent] »

Je dirais donc comme proyoyo : « pas impossible ». Le datif est même moins ambigu que l'accusatif. Mais je ne le recommanderais pas à merquiades.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette construction dative est effectivement « possible », mais elle n'est plus guère employée de nos jours, même dans les textes littéraires. Il vaut donc mieux l'éviter, a fortiori dans la langue de tous les jours.


----------



## CapnPrep

On peut aussi rappeler que dans la langue de tous les jours _Je *le lui* ai fait boire _est couramment réduit à _Je *lui* ai fait boire_. Il s'agit alors d'une boisson (ou autre liquide) déjà mentionnée dans le contexte. Dans ce cas, _boire_ est transitif, et son agent se met régulièrement au datif.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> On peut aussi rappeler que dans la langue de tous les jours _Je *le lui* ai fait boire _est couramment réduit à _Je *lui* ai fait boire_.


Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est dans les autres régions de la francophonie, mais ça ne se dit pas chez moi.


----------



## merquiades

Bonsoir. Merci à tout le monde. Je vois que j'ai toujours eu tort.  

Donc, pour bien résumer, on dit:
Hier soir, il est venu chez moi. Je l'ai fait boire et il est devenu ivre mort. (complément direct)
Il est devenu ivre parce que je lui ai fait boire du vin. (complément indirect)


----------



## firgon

Bonjour petite question :
Dois-je choisir : 
"Rien ne lui fera réduire l'utilisation de sa voiture" ou "rien ne le fera réduire l'utilisation...", j'ai un doute.

Instinctivement je mettrais "rien ne le fera...", mais je ne sais pas l'expliquer. Je me demande si c'est pas l'habitude de dire "ne lui fera rien"

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Fichtre ! En voilà une excellente question ! Je dirais que les deux sont possibles :

Rien ne le fera réduire l'utilisation de sa voiture -> rien ne fera qu'il réduira l'utilisation de sa voiture
Rien ne lui fera réduire l'utilisation de sa voiture -> rien ne fera réduire l'utilisation de sa voiture à lui (à lui paraît bizarre mais à Marc, à Pierre me semble correct)

Y aurait-il un grammairien dans la salle ?

Il me semble avoir déjà vu des fils à ce sujet, mais je ne les retrouve pas .


----------



## Coolos

Que ce soit "_ne lui fera_" où "_ne le fera_" n'est pas très clair. Car ne connaissant pas le contexte où tout du moins une partie, c'est assez confus.
De ce fait, j'écrirais plutôt: "_Rien ne l'empêchera d'utiliser sa voiture._" Tout simplement.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Rien ne *lui *fera réduire..._
Dans _rien ne *le *fera réduire_, "le" serait le COD de _réduire_, et on ne pourrait pas ajouter un 2e COD (("l'utilisation").
A mettre en parallèle avec :
_On aura beau lui expliquer, rien ne lui fera comprendre_ : il ne comprendra jamais
_Ce qu'il a voulu dire, rien ne le fera comprendre _: rien ne fera comprendre (à qui que ce soit) ce qu'il a voulu dire ("le" = "ce qu'il a voulu dire")


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux tours sont en effet corrects. En fait, après _faire_, l'agent se met normalement au datif (objet indirect), mais lorsque c'est un pronom, on trouve également l'accusatif (objet direct).

_R__ien ne fera réduire X *à Marc*._
_R__ien ne *lui* fera réduire X.
__R__ien ne *le* fera réduire X._
_Rien ne *le lui* fera réduire. _(si X est masculin) / _Rien ne *la lui* fera réduire. _(si X est féminin)
_Rien ne *le* fera *le* réduire_. (si X est masculin) / _Rien ne *le* fera *la* réduire_. (si X est féminin)

N.B.: Il est peu correct de dire que l'on réduit une _utilisation_; c'est le _temps_ d'utilisation que l'on réduit.


----------



## atted

bonjour à tous!

quelle version est correcte?
a) Elle veut le faire changer d'avis.
b) Elle veut lui faire changer d'avis.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## CapnPrep

Si l'infinitif n'a pas de COD, l'agent se met « normalement » à l'accusatif. Dans ton exemple, _changer _est transitif indirect et n'a pas de COD, il faut donc mettre _le_. Sachant que _lui_ n'est pas totalement exclu (dans la langue littéraire, par exemple).


----------



## Beachxhair

Maître Capello said:


> _Je *l'*ai fait boire du lait._  (J'ai fait qu'il boive du lait)
> _Je *lui* ai fait boire du lait._ (J'ai fait boire du lait à cette personne)



Bien que les deux phrases au-dessus soient correctes, laquelle est plus fréquente dans le langage courant?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux tours sont fréquents et naturels. Le second est toutefois un peu plus fréquent que le premier.


----------



## quinoa

Suis du même avis que Maître Capello.


----------



## Beachxhair

Merci à Maître Capello et quinoa. J'ai encore une question; est-ce que j'ai bien compris la (fine?) nuance entre les deux tours?

Celui avec l'accusatif, le: on souligne le fait d'avoir fait boire, l'important, c'est que l'on ait fait en sorte que quelqu'un boive du lait.
Celui avec le datif, lui: on met l'accent sur la personne elle-même, et le fait qu'elle en particulier doit boire du lait. 

Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Moi, je n'y vois pas cette nuance, mais je suis curieux de connaître l'opinion de M.Capello et de Quinoa


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a certes cette nuance dans l'idée, mais dans les faits je pense que la plupart des gens emploient ces deux tours indistinctement.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Bonjour,

J'ai un peu de mal avec cette locution. Est-ce que c'est transitif direct ou transitif indirect ?

_Je *l'*ai fait changer d'avis_

ou

_Je *lui* ai fait changer d'avis

_Merci d'avance.
TBRI


----------



## Pierre Simon

The Broken Rib Inn said:


> Est-ce que c'est transitif direct ou transitif indirect ?



_Changer de_ + _substantif_ est, pour autant que je sache, transitif indirect.  On dirait donc « _Je l'ai fait changer d'avis. »_


----------



## Logospreference-1

J'espère ne pas me tromper en disant que les deux me paraissent possibles :
1) Je suis allé parler à Pierre, très directement, pour *le* faire changer d'avis ; j'ai su lui parler, il a bien voulu m'écouter : _je *l'*ai fait changer d'avis._
2) Au cours d'une discussion avec Pierre j'ai utilisé un argument qui *l'*a fait changer d'avis : j'ai bien dit que c'est cet argument, non moi qui ne pensais pas que mon argument aurait cette conséquence, qui a fait changer Pierre d'avis. Moi, par cet argument, un peu à ma surprise, _je *lui* ai fait changer d'avis_.
Ici, je détaille pour expliquer, mais en pratique, surtout à l'oral, la plupart du temps on ne fait pas de différence, d'où une inévitable fragilité à l'explication que j'ai tenté de donner.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Pierre Simon said:


> _Changer de_ + _substantif_ est, pour autant que je sache, transitif indirect.  On dirait donc « _Je l'ai fait changer d'avis. »_



Le problème c'est que l'exemple que tu donnes, Pierre Simon, est transitif direct.

Merci beaucoup pour ton avis, Logospreference-1. À moi aussi, les deux tournures me paraissent possibles, mais je tenais à m'en assurer.


----------



## Pierre Simon

The Broken Rib Inn said:


> Le problème c'est que l'exemple que tu donnes, Pierre Simon, est transitif direct.



J'hésite à contredire quelqu'un dont le français est la langue maternelle, mais j'aurais pensé que dans ta phrase c'est le verbe 'faire', non 'changer de', qui est transitif direct.


----------



## CapnPrep

Voir aussi : faire changer d'avis

Je note aussi que le Petit Robert (s.v. _avis_) donne « Faire changer d'avis à qqn. » sans mentionner la construction accusative (_faire qqn changer d'avis_).


----------



## JeuDeRole

Bonsoir,

Je corrige un texte, et j'ai un gros blanc sur la phrase suivante :

Je dois *lui faire déplacer *le prisonnier avant qu'ils n'arrivent.

D'instinct, je dirais que la phrase correcte serait "je dois *le *faire déplacer...", mais je ne sais pas si c'est juste et je ne trouve pas la règle correspondante... Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## JClaudeK

"faire faire qc. *à* qn." est juste.
Par exemple: cela _*lui* _a fait prendre conscience de ....

"je dois *le *faire déplacer..." ne peut pas être suivi d'un deuxième COD. - Tu peux dire: Je dois faire déplacer le prisonnier avant qu'ils n'arrivent. => Je dois *le *(= le prisonnier) faire déplacer avant qu'ils n'arrivent.

C'est vrai que _"Je dois *lui *faire déplacer le prisonnier avant qu'ils n'arrivent." _ne sonne pas très bien.
Il vaudrait peut-être mieux reformuler la phrase,_ p.e.:
Je dois lui demander de déplacer le prisonnier avant qu'ils n'arrivent._


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme il y a deux verbes (_faire_ et _déplacer_), il est possible d'avoir deux COD : un par verbe. Il y a donc en fait deux tours possibles :

_Je dois *le/lui* faire déplacer le prisonnier._​
Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 903) :


> *b, 1º* — Après _faire_, en général (voir cependant  c, 1° et 2°) l’agent se met au datif, ou bien il se construit avec _par_, parfois avec _de_.
> _Vous faites dire *à Cicéron* une chose qu’il n’a jamais dite_ (Littré). — […] _Et l’on fit traverser tout Paris _*à ces femmes* (Hugo, _Châtim._, V, 11). — _Il écrivit un discours, et alla le faire voir _*à M. Dambreuse* (Flaub., _Éduc._, III, 1). — _La romance que je *lui* ai fait chanter._
> […]
> Quand l’agent est exprimé par un pronom personnel, celui-ci se met parfois à l’accusatif.
> _Et c’étaient des joies, des douceurs qui *la* faisaient bénir Dieu de son sort_ (S.-Beuve, _Vol._, xiii). — _ Les femmes les plus naïves ont un sens merveilleux qui […] * les* fait ressaisir bientôt tout l’empire qu’elles ont laissé perdre_ (Martin du G., _Jean Barois_, p. 114). — _ L’inquiétude naturelle aux malades qui *les* fait essayer sans cesse de nouveaux régimes_ (Bourget, _Détours du cœur_, p. 329). — _Des nouvelles un peu moins bonnes *les* firent précipiter leur départ_ (Gide, _Porte étr._, p. 129). — _Je *l’*avais fait jurer qu’il viendrait_ (Billy, _Madame_, p. 166). — _Il m’est impossible de *le* faire aborder ce sujet_ (Duhamel, _Problèmes de civilisation_, p. 13).



Mais si _le prisonnier_ est aussi pronominalisé, on n'a pas le choix : l'agent doit se mettre au datif.

_Je dois *le lui* faire déplacer._​
_Ibidem_ :


> *c, 1º* — Quand l’agent et l’objet direct de l’infinitif sont tous deux des pronoms personnels, si les deux pronoms sont joints devant le verbe principal, le pronom agent se met au datif :
> _Ce devoir, je le *lui* ferai recommencer, ne le *lui* faites pas recommencer.  Ce livre, ne le *leur* laissez pas lire._


----------



## Nicomon

Cet exemple précis du Bon Usage, cité plus haut : 





> _Il m’est impossible de *le* faire aborder ce sujet_ (Duhamel, _Problèmes de civilisation_, p. 13).


  me semble le plus proche (en construction) de la phrase de JeudeRole.  Plutôt qu'_« aborder ce sujet »_ on a « _déplacer le prisonnier »_.

Pourrait-on dire :  _Il m'est impossible de *lui* faire aborder ce sujet?_  Il me semble que si (et au son, je préfère) mais des deux, je ne sais pas lequel est préférable d'un stricte point de vue grammatical, ou si c'est blanc bonnet/bonnet blanc.

_Je dois le/lui faire prendre ses médicaments / déplacer les meubles de la chambre.     _Est-ce que les deux sont prossibles?  Là encore, je penche pour _lui_.

Mais ne pourrait-on pas, justement,  contourner le problème et simplement écrire :
_Je dois faire déplacer le prisonnier_ _avant qu'ils n'arrivent... _   (peu importe qui va s'en occuper).

Bon d'accord, c'est moins précis,  mais est-ce bien important pour la compréhension du texte?
Si ce l'est,  alors j'aime la solution de JClaudeK  :  _Je dois lui demander de déplacer le prisonnier avant qu'ils n'arrivent._


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans tous ces exemples, les deux types de compléments sont possibles et aussi corrects l'un que l'autre, mais le datif semble plus fréquent. C'est en tout cas le datif que je préfère. 

_Je dois *le/lui* faire déplacer le prisonnier.
Il m'est impossible de *le/lui* faire aborder ce sujet.
Je dois *le/lui* faire prendre ses médicaments / déplacer les meubles de la chambre._


----------



## Nicomon

Merci pour la confirmation, MC.


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour,
Quel est le bon pronom complément à utiliser dans cette phrase? "Il la maltraite et veux toujours *la/lui* faire sentir coupable".
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## rolmich

_Il la maltraite et veut toujours la faire *se* sentir coupable. _(l'utilisation de "lui" n'est pas correcte).
La phrase est un peu lourde est peut être rédigée de façon différente :
_Il la maltraite et fait en sorte qu'elle se sente coupable._


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux pronoms sont en fait possibles, même si je trouve le pronom direct plus naturel dans ce cas.

_Il veut toujours *la/lui* faire se sentir coupable._


----------



## Tu_Causes_C'est_Tout

Bonjour, pourriez-vous m'aider à comprendre comment l'expression «faire faire à quelqu'un quelque chose» est exprimée et si un pronom direct ou indirect doit être utilisé? Je veux parler de ces exemples en particulier:

Je les ai fait partir.

Je lui ai fait le faire.

Comment choisit-on le ou lui?  

Merci!


----------



## nicduf

Je les ai fait partir.

Je lui ai fait le faire.  Je le lui ai fait faire.


----------



## Yendred

C'est la différence entre le complément direct (sans préposition) et le complément indirect (avec une préposition) :
- "_faire partir quelqu'un" _se forme avec un complément direct, donc "_les_".
- "_faire faire quelque chose *à* quelqu'un_" se forme avec un complément direct pour la chose faite, donc "_le_", et un complément indirect pour la personne qui fait, donc "_lui_".


----------



## Maître Capello

nicduf said:


> Je lui ai fait le faire. Je le lui ai fait faire.


Votre suggestion est certes meilleure, mais on pourrait également dire : _Je *l'*ai fait le faire._



Yendred said:


> C'est la différence entre le complément direct (sans préposition) et le complément indirect (avec une préposition)


C'est plus subtil que ça étant donné que l'on a parfois le choix comme dans l'exemple ci-dessus.


----------



## Yendred

Maître Capello said:


> _Je *l'*ai fait le faire._



Ça sonne étrange pour moi.
D'accord pour une formulation du style "_Je *l'*ai fait partir", _car _faire partir _est suivi d'un COD.

Mais "_Je *l'*ai fait le faire"_ sonne bancal à mes oreilles car je cherche instinctivement le COD qui n'est pas là.
"_Je lui ai fait le faire_" ou "_Je le lui ai fait faire_" me semblent être les seules formulations possibles.

De même "_Je lui ai fait dire_" et pas "_Je l'ai fait dire_" (qui me fait penser au célèbre "_J'te ferais dire_" de Zezette dans _Le père Noël est une ordure_)


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> "_Je *l'*ai fait partir", _car _partir _est suivi d'un COD


Le verbe _partir_ est intransitif et donc non suivi d'un COD. 



Yendred said:


> De même "_Je lui ai fait dire_" et pas "_Je l'ai fait dire_"


Les deux sont pourtant corrects.


----------



## Yendred

J'ai rectifié. Dans "_Je *l'*ai fait partir" _le *l' *fait référence au COD de _faire partir_.

_Je *l'*ai fait partir  = J'ai fait partir *qui *? cet homme. COD 

Je *l'*ai fait le faire  = J'ai fait le faire *à qui *? à cet homme. _COI et pas COD, donc _"Je *lui *ai fait le faire" _


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> J'ai rectifié. Dans "_Je *l'*ai fait partir" _le *l' *fait référence au COD de _faire partir_.


Le pronom _l'_ n'est pas non plus le COD de _faire partir_ ; c'est éventuellement le COD de _faire_ – encore que cette dénomination ne soit guère satisfaisante dans ce cas –, mais c'est avant tout le *sujet* de _partir_. Pronominalisé, il peut se mettre devant l'auxiliaire factitif suivi d'une proposition infinitive au lieu de la proposition conjonctive.

_Je l'ai fait partir = J'ai fait qu'il parte._​_Je l'ai fait le faire = J'ai fait qu'il le fasse._​



Yendred said:


> _Je *l'*ai fait le faire_


Cette phrase n'est pourtant pas incorrecte.



Yendred said:


> donc _"Je *lui *ai fait le faire" _


Au contraire, le datif n'est dans ce cas pas standard. Si les deux objets sont des pronoms et qu'ils ne sont pas joints devant l'auxiliaire factitif, l'agent se met à l'accusatif et non au datif.

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 903, c'est moi qui souligne) :


> b) L'infinitif a un objet direct.
> 1º Après _faire_, en général l'agent se met au datif (voir cependant _c_) […] Quand l'agent est exprimé par un pronom personnel, celui-ci se met parfois à l'accusatif (cf. Hist.) :
> _Et c'étaient des joies, des douceurs qui *la* faisaient bénir Dieu de son sort_ (S.-Beuve, _Volupté_, XIII). — _Les femmes les plus naïves ont un sens merveilleux qui _[…] *les*_ fait ressaisir bientôt tout l'empire qu'elles ont laissé perdre_ (Martin du G., _Jean Barois_, p. 114). — _L'inquiétude naturelle aux malades qui *les* fait essayer sans cesse de nouveaux régimes_ (Bourget, _Détours du cœur_, p. 329). — _Des nouvelles un peu moins bonnes *les* firent précipiter leur départ_ (Gide, _Porte étr._, p. 129). — _Je *l'*avais fait jurer qu'il viendrait_ (Billy, _Madame_, p. 166). — _Il m'est impossible de *le* faire aborder ce sujet_ (Duhamel, _Problèmes de civilisation_, p. 13). […]
> 
> c) Cas particuliers. 1º Quant l'agent et l'objet direct de l'infinitif sont tous deux des pronoms personnels, si les deux pronoms sont joints devant le verbe principal, le pronom agent se met au datif. […] Mais si les deux pronoms ne sont pas joints devant le verbe principal, le pronom exprimant l'agent se met à l'accusatif :
> _Ce mot d'« estime » _[…]_ *la* faisait me remercier_ (S.-Beuve, _Volupté_, XIX). — _Tu *le* laisseras m'aimer_ (Sand, _Diable aux champs_, VII, 4). — _Je *l'*ai vu la battre_ (M. Prévost, _La nuit finira_, t. II, p. 50). — _Il *les* regarde la regarder_ (J. Sarment, _Jean Jacques de Nantes_, p. 234). — _La terreur que leur inspire Pacha *les* a fait me supplier de ne point les nommer_ (Gide, _Retour du Tchad_, Append., I).


----------



## Loanne

Bonjour,

Je sais bien que l'on utilise le COI pour agent de l'action quand le verbe précédé du verbe 'faire' est transitif.
Par exemple, "Je lui fait acheter des pommes."

Mais ce règle est pareil avec des verbes pronominaux dont les pronoms réfléchis sont les COD ?

On dit "Il lui fait se laver" ou "Il la fait se laver" ?
"Je lui fait se laver les mains" ou "Je la fais se laver les mains" ?


----------



## OLN

[…]
Pour ce qui est du pronom, _laisser _et _faire _sont transitifs directs suivis d'un CO*D*.
_il *la *fait se laver, il *le* fait se présenter, il *les* laisse se concentrer_, etc.
[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Le fait que l'infinitif soit pronominal ne change rien à la règle : dans les deux cas il faut savoir si cet infinitif est suivi ou non d'un COD. S'il n'y en a pas, il faut le pronom direct ; sinon on a le choix du type de pronom, avec une préférence pour le pronom indirect :

_Elle se lave_ → _Il *lui* fait se laver_ , _Il *la* fait se laver_ .
_Elle se lave les mains_ → _Je *lui* fais se laver les mains_  (courant) ou _Je *la* fais se laver les mains_  (plus rare).

_Elle achète des pommes_ → _Je *lui* fais acheter des pommes_  (courant) ou _Je *la* fais acheter des pommes_  (plus rare).

_Elle mange_ → _Je *lui* fais manger_ , _Je *la* fais manger_ .
_Elle mange une pomme_ → _Je *lui* fais manger une pomme_  (courant) ou _Je *la* fais manger une pomme_  (plus rare).


----------

